# Mail : paramétrer un compte exchange OWA



## Casaeric (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un problème qui se pose à moi depuis maintenant quelques temps : 
Avec mon école, nous avons une adresse type @ecole.com. C'est une webmail d'exchange OWA.
Je n'arrive pas à la configurer avec mail, alors qu'il semblerait que le mail d'aujourd'hui soit plus facile à manipuler que celui d'avant. J'ai la version 4.4.

Auriez vous des solutions pour ce problème?
Merci à tous


----------



## elKBron (21 Février 2011)

C'est du Exchange online ?

Pour moi, en version Mail 4.4 :
Créer un compte de type Exchange 2007
Mettre les identifiants, mot de passe, etc.

ATTENTION : serveur interne, il faut mettre red002.mail.emea.microsoftonline.com (si tu es en europe)

Et avec tout ça, je reçois et peux envoyer mes mails pro


----------



## Casaeric (21 Février 2011)

Merci pour votre aide 
Mais à l'écran "Serveur de réception", je mets l'adresse correspondante (webmail.entreprise.com) et on me met un échec de la connexion

Edit : y'a du mieux, j'ai vraisemblablement avancé. Il reste un problème (de taille). Mail me demande mon mot de passe. Une fois que je l'ai rentré il me dit que ce n'est pas le bon (or, après multiples vérifications, ça l'est!)


----------



## elKBron (21 Février 2011)

dans serveur de réception, mets ce que j'ai nommé serveur interne dans mon post précédent


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Une chose est sûre, dans ce fil, il est question de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!

----------------------------------------------------
Meuh... Pourquoi c'est mon post qui a du vert ?!? )


----------



## Casaeric (21 Février 2011)

c'est ce que j'ai fait. Mais il me demande mon mot de passe en boucle, qui est malgré tout le bon après vérification


----------



## elKBron (21 Février 2011)

sinon, c'est ton identifiant ou ton mot de passe qui ne sont pas bons. Dans ce cas, demander à ton administrateur les bonnes infos.

Généralement, ton identifiant correspond à ton adresse mail exchange


----------



## Casaeric (21 Février 2011)

Résolu! Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!!


----------



## elKBron (21 Février 2011)

Eh bien de rien.
Merci à toi pour le remerciement et signaler que le problème est résolu. Bonne journée, enjoy !


----------

